# South Florida "PURPLE HEART" Slam.



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Great idea Semper and I live in Homestead but I'll be out of town on those dates I'll ask around good luck
lewis


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

lewis_walker said:


> Great idea Semper and I live in Homestead but I'll be out of town on those dates I'll ask around good luck
> lewis


 We appreciate any assistance ... thank you.


----------



## captain Ryan Booth (Dec 21, 2015)

Semper Fly said:


> “*VOLUNTEERS NEEDED!!!*” Project Healing Waters and the United States Marine Corps Wounded Warrior Regiment will host the “BACKCOUNTRY PURPLE HEART SLAM” Apr 22-23 2016 at White Water Bay in Everglades National Park. We will be hosting twelve United States Marines, each awarded the Purple Heart for wounds received while operating in Iraq or Afghanistan. The purpose of this event is to express our gratitude for their sacrifices and to assist in their long arduous recovery.
> 
> We have some Guides (who are not currently booked during this event period) and avid backcountry fisherman who have volunteered, but we need a few more to ensure a sufficient number of boats for all the Marines.
> 
> ...


Benny informed me and I will be there on the saturday!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

captain Ryan Booth said:


> Benny informed me and I will be there on the saturday!


Look forward to seeing you there. We have moved the dates to May 13-14.

I should have the details finalized and out to everyone by next week.


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

I wish I had a boat to volunteer !
Thank you veterans for your sacrifices.
With love, honor and much gratitude, have an amazing fishing day !


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

We are drawing closer to the event which is scheduled for 13-14 May in Whitewater Bay. To date we have the following Captains who have volunteered their skills and services to make this event a memorable one for the wounded Marines.

Capt. Benny Blanco
Capt. Steven Tejera
Capt. Jim Hobales
Capt. Alonzo Sotillo
Capt. Jason Sullivan
Capt. Ryan Booth

We still need some more volunteers to ensure we have both days covered. If you are looking to be a part of an event to show your appreciation and to help in the recovery of wounded service members and veterans this is a great way.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Semper Fly said:


> We are drawing closer to the event which is scheduled for 13-14 May in Whitewater Bay. To date we have the following Captains who have volunteered their skills and services to make this event a memorable one for the wounded Marines.
> 
> Capt. Benny Blanco
> Capt. Steven Tejera
> ...


Yes, I plan to help out as well.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

HELP ... as with anything you plan "Murphy's Law" always intervenes ... we lost our 23' Pathfinder with Bimini Top which was to be a support craft carrying 2 paramedics ... ANYONE know of someone with a similar craft that would be willing to volunteer???


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you all who came forward to assist ... we now have the support craft we needed ... again thank you.


----------

